# Film: The Ravel Challenge



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

A film about a one-armed pianist learning Ravel's _Concerto for the Left Hand_. Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Paul Wittgenstein, guy who asked Ravel to writte something for him, and was the dedicatee. He even made a recording, a rather mediocre one. He wasn't a very good pianist, and didn't have what is needed to play such a difficult great piece.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

THANK YOU so much for posting this! I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is an actual doc on Ravel, with video footage of the man himself - incredible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

QuietGuy said:


> A film about a one-armed pianist learning Ravel's _Concerto for the Left Hand_. Enjoy! :tiphat:


Thanks, QuietGuy!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev didn't have such good fortune. The guy he wrote his Fourth Piano Concerto for the Left Hand paid Prokofiev for it but never even played it.

Thankfully many others did including one least expected to do so, Rudolf Serkin!


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

He played better than a lot of people with 2 arms!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

chalkpie said:


> Here is an actual doc on Ravel, with video footage of the man himself - incredible.


Thanks for sharing, very interesting indeed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> He played better than a lot of people with 2 arms!


Post of the day!


----------

